# OSIR carbon for iPhone 3G



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Want want want want want - Utterly Gorgeous!!!!

It will compliment my white 3g perfectly! 8)

I wonder though how it will attach?!?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I agree, that look great, and what I've seen of Riso's work is top quality


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Want. Group buy?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Want. Group buy?


Defo!

Do you want to contact him and see if you can arrange something?

Iguess an indication of price would be a start!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No contact details...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> No contact details...


Riso directly: risowu(at)mac(dot)com
OSIR USA: http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTUS


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Would be very interested in this also, let me know. That looks so 8)


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Wonder what would hold it in place?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I may already be on it and will hopefully have the first one, see Kev pays to have stickers


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

If you are getting it 1st, Any info on price, fitting etc ?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I will have one BUT all deals wil have to be through the TT shop as they 
are the sole importers of OSIR


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Any details on price or fitting ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It will stay in place the same as the SGP ultrathin covers do, there is just enough curvature on the sides for it to hang on to I believe.

The only problem with these sort of cases is that you are left with the chrome bezel exposed and prone to scratches.

Nick


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hmm wonder what effect it might have on the phones performance, RF wise? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> The only problem with these sort of cases is that you are left with the chrome bezel exposed and prone to scratches.


I agreee- that's the one thing I'm hesitant about. I use the clear version of THIS which gives my 3G perfect protection right round to the bezel. On the downside it does look a bit shanty though.

The OSIR one looks so cool, white with the Carbon will look awesome! But it has to perform as well as it looks.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

'Pimp my iPhone' ~ Whatever next? :roll:

Who's gonna be the first to get theirs chipped or lowered? :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I'm currently using this one:

http://www.switcheasy.com/products/Rebel/Rebel.php

But have just ordered their newer version which has better side protection:

http://www.switcheasy.com/products/Neo/Neo.php

Nick


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> Who's gonna be the first to get theirs chipped


I've no need to get mine 'chipped' - it was officially unlocked and fettled before it left the Apple factory, so I can use it on Vodafone! Think of it as an OEM remap!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

White with carbon does look nice. I wonder where I've seen that combination before?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> White with carbon does look nice. I wonder where I've seen that combination before?


Sssssshhhhhhhhush


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just your colour plus you wont see the white anyway as it will be covered


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Me want one too


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

have ordered 1 from the 1st batch to be delivered to the UK, should arrive in the next 2 weeks  8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

nice!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mac's TT said:
 

> have ordered 1 from the 1st batch to be delivered to the UK, should arrive in the next 2 weeks  8)


How much? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem with these sort of cases is that you are left with the chrome bezel exposed and prone to scratches.
> ...


Why not consider THIS clear film cover from BodyGuardz?

Excellent protection and would provide a great base for the OSIR back cover as you would know the case is completely scratch proof. A bit of bugger to put on - just use *plenty* of the supplied solution on your hands and the film for a perfect fit and follow the instructions to the letter. Much better than the popular invisibleSHEILDS (which is a complete pain to fit) and you're provided with two covers.

Highly recommended.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Justin doesn't know for sure but around £60  Osir US are selling for $69 and receive their 1st delivery on 18th Dec.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

sonicmonkey said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


I think there is nothing around that can compare IMO The CF looks soooooooooo 8)


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> Why not consider THIS clear film cover from BodyGuardz?
> 
> Excellent protection and would provide a great base for the OSIR back cover as you would know the case is completely scratch proof. A bit of bugger to put on - just use *plenty* of the supplied solution on your hands and the film for a perfect fit and follow the instructions to the letter. Much better than the popular invisibleSHEILDS (which is a complete pain to fit)
> and you're provided with two covers.
> ...





mac's TT said:


> I think there is nothing around that can compare IMO The CF looks soooooooooo 8)


The BodyGuardz recommendation is meant to complement the Osir CF cover  You can use the film to fully cover the phone and still have the Osir (which doesn't provide all round protection!)


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I have his contact email, can ask directly.

Have a white one too, with OEM Remap  Gotta love the italians!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I have friends in HK .. could possibly get them shipped to them locally and then shipped over here in one go .. else I think one of my mates is over in London in January ... free shipping!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine should be here hopefully this week with my new rear spoiler


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> I've no need to get mine 'chipped' - it was officially unlocked and fettled before it left the Apple factory, so I can use it on Vodafone! Think of it as an OEM remap!


How the hell did you manage that Kev?

Cheers

rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > I've no need to get mine 'chipped' - it was officially unlocked and fettled before it left the Apple factory, so I can use it on Vodafone! Think of it as an OEM remap!
> ...


There are a couple of countries in the world where iPhones cannot be legally tied to one carrier, so they are also sold fully unlocked (at a vast premium and providing you have a passport of residence for the country) for use on other networks in those countries. I have a contact who legitimately got me a batch of them, a while ago, direct from Apple (I've since sold the rest). Due to the phone being officially unlocked there isn't any worry about not being able to do software updates, thus I don't have to worry about it becoming locked again at any point. When I got it I popped my Vodafone SIM in, registered the Serial & IEMI through iTunes, updated the software (firstly to 2.0.2) and away I went. I've since updated to 2.1 and now 2.1 without problem either. The phone is on the Apple database and everything is legit.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Brilliant.

Next time you do that can you let me know. We have three iPhones in the family and only one isn't hacked. That means all kinds of hassle. Also O2 coverage where I live is shit and Voda much better.

The only reason I'm on O2 is the phone and broadband service... :?

cheers

Rich


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Unlocking imminent ...

http://blog.iphone-dev.org/post/65126957/tis-the-season-to-be-jolly


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Private Prozac said:


> Unlocking imminent ...
> 
> http://blog.iphone-dev.org/post/65126957/tis-the-season-to-be-jolly


But only for phones on 2.1 firmware, anyone who has gone to 2.2 is out of luck.

Nick


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > Unlocking imminent ...
> ...


Yep only 2.1, and only early basebands as well for which account to only a small percentage of the 3G's distribution in the world. The upgrade to 2.2 has seen my 3G's battery life literally double and lots of buggy things fixed. I see 2.2 as the standard my 1.1.4 was on my 2G, and nothing would get me to go back to 2.1 (or earlier).

The premium I paid for the factory unlocked handset will have paid for itself several times over with my ultra low 'Sim-Only' tariff, and most importantly I can have the all important software updates as soon as they are released.

I'm still of the opinion that Apple deliberately made the 2G an easily unlockable device, simply to ramp up 2G's demand and distribution, thus creating a larger market for the 3G when it was released. Now the 3G is out they implemented an impossible to crack code, which stabilises prices and generates demand due to it being a premium product. I can't see the 3G iPhone ever being cracked, and if it does then a newer model will be out by then with a newer uncrackable software.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Got mine yesterday from TT shop and it looks soooooooooo 8) , just clips on and the fit is perfect. Thanks santa :wink:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Have they anymore?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> Got mine yesterday from TT shop and it looks soooooooooo 8) , just clips on and the fit is perfect. Thanks santa :wink:


Ho much was it Mac? (if you don't mind me asking).


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

£63 all in  inc. delivery and vat, looks great , think they are $60 + delivery to buy from US.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> Got mine yesterday from TT shop and it looks soooooooooo 8) , just clips on and the fit is perfect. Thanks santa :wink:


Any pics mate?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine is still in the International parcel place in Coventry F**kers taking forever


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

robokn said:


> Mine is still in the International parcel place in Coventry F**kers taking forever


Did you ever get it ,is it as good as it looks on the website?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

It really looks the dog's, compliments my white edition perfectly and fits snug, even my wife said it looks 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

See here


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Rob that looks awesome! - any chance of a pic from the front? How does it attach?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It literally just clips in and it stays there, there is nothing to see from the front

Fantastic piece of kit


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Looks good. Does it still fit into the cradle with it attached? Thanks


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Gav150ttr said:


> Looks good. Does it still fit into the cradle with it attached? Thanks


Picked up mine today no does not.But,still a nice bit of kit.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

pas_55 said:


> Gav150ttr said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good. Does it still fit into the cradle with it attached? Thanks
> ...


Does it clip off easy then or?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Clips on/off easy, mine works fine in the dension cradle without any adaptor fitted.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

There are some good shots of the front on here
http://www.zmaxautosport.com/osodrycabash.html


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> There are some good shots of the front on here
> http://www.zmaxautosport.com/osodrycabash.html


Thanks for that - TBH I'm not convinced anymore. Whilst there is no doubting it looks amazing, there is zero protection for the bezel (which is the most vulnerable part of the phone for surface damage IMO) and it doesn't fit into the cradle.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I would be concerned about damaging the cover itself at that price... :wink:


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > There are some good shots of the front on here
> ...


I agree. look good but what is the point??


----------

